# [SOLVED] Imperator Razer: can't edit profile



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

I was making a new profile and editing it, and later on the configuration utility crashed and I can't open it again. I tried installing the latest firmware, uninstalling the whole thing then installing it again, but it still gives me the same error. Here's a screenshot of the error message:


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*

Can you uninstall the configuration software and re-install from CD ?


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*

the CD is the same as the ones on my external hard drive.


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*

If it helps, this is what I see when I click on more details:

```
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BEX
  Application Name:	RazerImperatorTray.exe
  Application Version:	1.1.0.0
  Application Timestamp:	4b9da7cd
  Fault Module Name:	RazerImperatorTray.exe
  Fault Module Version:	1.1.0.0
  Fault Module Timestamp:	4b9da7cd
  Exception Offset:	0000966c
  Exception Code:	c0000417
  Exception Data:	00000000
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.48
  Locale ID:	1033
  Additional Information 1:	93e5
  Additional Information 2:	93e5218efc6659860b7dca2560f52887
  Additional Information 3:	1fb4
  Additional Information 4:	1fb43a7470aecd804821409837a710f0

Read our privacy statement online:
  http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt
```


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*

You maybe missed my point.

The application is having a problem running.

Uninstall it and reboot and then reinstall it.


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*

no, im not. As i stated in my first post, i uninstalled it, then installed it.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*

Have tried to right click and run as administrator?

If no go, Try changing run in compatible with, lets say xp?


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*



shotgn said:


> Have tried to right click and run as administrator?
> 
> If no go, Try changing run in compatible with, lets say xp?


I just tried your idea. I tried running as administrator, then running as win XP, then running as win xp and administrator, but I still get teh same error message shown on the screenshot above.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*

What version of win 7? 32 or 64 bit?

Have you tried downloading an older driver?


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*



shotgn said:


> What version of win 7? 32 or 64 bit?
> 
> Have you tried downloading an older driver?


I use windows 7 64 bit. I haven't tried downloading an older driver, because the driver I have is 1.02 and I have to separately download a firmware updater. So I believe I have the earliest version, because it updates with a separate firmware updater.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*

Go to your device manager and see if there is an error with your mouse.

If not, right click it and uninstall the mouse. Restart your computer, windows should automatically download the generic usb mouse drivers.

Then try and reinstall the razor software


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*



clonxy said:


> no, im not. As i stated in my first post, i uninstalled it, then installed it.



You said you did something with 'firmware' in your first post.


Tch tch.


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*



CCT said:


> You said you did something with 'firmware' in your first post.
> 
> 
> Tch tch.


I won't argue with on this. Try rereading the first post again, note the word "whole". If you don't want to help, just say so.


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*



shotgn said:


> Go to your device manager and see if there is an error with your mouse.
> 
> If not, right click it and uninstall the mouse. Restart your computer, windows should automatically download the generic usb mouse drivers.
> 
> Then try and reinstall the razor software


i just tried it, windows isn't downloading any usb mouse drivers. I remember when I first bought the mouse, it did, but now it isn't. Anyway, I just contacted razer technical support. Thanks for your effort in helping.


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

*Razer Imperator configuration won't open*

Whenever I open the imperator configurator to configure my profile's, I get this error message:

```
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BEX
  Application Name:	RazerImperatorTray.exe
  Application Version:	1.1.0.0
  Application Timestamp:	4b9da7cd
  Fault Module Name:	RazerImperatorTray.exe
  Fault Module Version:	1.1.0.0
  Fault Module Timestamp:	4b9da7cd
  Exception Offset:	0000966c
  Exception Code:	c0000417
  Exception Data:	00000000
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.48
  Locale ID:	1033
  Additional Information 1:	93e5
  Additional Information 2:	93e5218efc6659860b7dca2560f52887
  Additional Information 3:	1fb4
  Additional Information 4:	1fb43a7470aecd804821409837a710f0

Read our privacy statement online:
  http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt
```
I tried uninstalling it, then installing it again. I tried running as admin and as windows xp, but it still isn't working. I tried plugging it into another USB plug.

The mouse works fine, it's just that I can't open my profile to configure things


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*

bump, razer is giving slow responses, like once per week so i thought it would be faster here


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*

Is your windows up to date?

I would suspect the software is not compatible, but my son has a razor mouse he uses just fine on win7, thats what is confusing me.

Are you using the software from the cd or their web site?


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*

My updates updates is up to date. I have the latest drivers from their website.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*

Lets try this. Uninstall the mouse again. Shut down the computer. Reset cmos and fire it up. Let windows update download mouse drivers and reinstall software.


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*



shotgn said:


> Lets try this. Uninstall the mouse again. Shut down the computer. Reset cmos and fire it up. Let windows update download mouse drivers and reinstall software.


how do you reset cmos?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*

You will need to know your motherboard brand/model to check the user manual or visit the PC makers website for specifics.

You typically remove the motherboard battery and move a jumper.


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*

i dont think my motherboard is blocking my mouse.. It's better for me not to mess with those settings


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*

There is something conflicting with the software. I really wanted to avoid advising a reinstall of windows. But short of that my last ditch effort was to uninstall the mouse and reset cmos. (simple procedure) 

Are you overclocking the cpu?


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*

nope. none of my hardware has been overclocked.


----------



## fleschcom (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*

If this worked previously, you may have a corrupt windows file. Try opening a com window and run sfc /scannow.


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*

it says windows resource protection did not find any integrity violations


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*

Since the BEX error is DEP related, you could add RazerImperatorTray.exe to the exceptions for DEP -> How to change Data Execution Prevention (DEP) settings in Windows 7?


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*



CCT said:


> Since the BEX error is DEP related, you could add RazerImperatorTray.exe to the exceptions for DEP -> How to change Data Execution Prevention (DEP) settings in Windows 7?


I just tried this. I get the same error message.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*

You may well have to add any executable Razer-related to that exception list, then reboot.

Also, you could try a thorough uninstall using Revo Uninstaller set to purge Registry entires to make sure something isn't hanging you up there, then reboot a couple times then re-install.


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*



CCT said:


> You may well have to add any executable Razer-related to that exception list, then reboot.
> 
> Also, you could try a thorough uninstall using Revo Uninstaller set to purge Registry entires to make sure something isn't hanging you up there, then reboot a couple times then re-install.


Tried revo uninstaller.. same problem still


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*

You could try installing/running the XP 64 bit drivers in XP Compatability Mode.


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*



CCT said:


> You could try installing/running the XP 64 bit drivers in XP Compatability Mode.


tried it already. same error.


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Imperator Razer: can't edit profile*

Update:

I installed a new SSD and the problem was fixed with a new windows installation.


----------



## deleted16022012 (Feb 4, 2012)

I had the exact same problem with their Firmware Updater, and new driver, the installation of one or both of these breaks the configurator and therby limits the mouse to a standard mouse. its not a windows problem, its a firmware/driver issue that breaks it. I went thru the process of installing new then old driver both pre and post revision flash, the old driver reinstalled works as advertised. I currently have a ticket with RAZER on this, we'll see what they say.



system specs:
Thermaltake VA8003BWS Modded
Intel I7 920 (non-overclocked)
Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme cpu cooler
EVGA X58 Classified sli 760
Crucial Balistix 6gb DDR3 1600
Intel X-25M SSD 80gb
WDC WD6401AALS 640 gb
Sapphire Vapor-X 5870 HD Gpu
Antec TPQ-850 850W PSU
Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit sp1


----------



## DANIZORR (Feb 4, 2012)

hijack of old thread


----------

